# [SOLVED] Skype can't connect

## YuriyRusinov

Hello, All !

Sometime earlier my Skype 2.2.3 stops operate. It is very long connect time and error "Skype can't connect" is appeared. Of course I did not change my router and iptables config files and try to remove my .Skype directory and reconnect and it does not help, Skype is need for my job.

----------

## Voltago

There has been some talk about older skype versions not being allowed to connect any more by Microsoft, albeit for android. Maybe something similar is happening for linux...? (Which would totally suck, because skype depends on pulseaudio from 4.3 onwards. Probably about time to test how well whatever google's voip service is called these days works on linux.)

----------

## mv

See this bug report

----------

## YuriyRusinov

 *mv wrote:*   

> See this bug report

 

Thank you, update up to 4.3 solved problem.

----------

